# Batters



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Rinse fish or seafood and pat dry before dipping in batter. As a rule, batter made with water will be crisp and one made with milk will be tender or softer. Dip cubes of fish or seafood into the batter and deep fry in oil heated to around 375 degrees for 4 or 5 minutes or until done. Drain on newspaper and paper towel.

*Basic Batter*

1 1/2 cups Flour
1 tsp Baking Powder 
1 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp Pepper
2 large Eggs
1 1/4 cup Milk
1 tbsp Vegetable Oil
1 tbsp Vinegar

Mix all dry ingredients in a bowl and all liquids in another. Add the liquids to the dry and beat until smooth Allow to stand 10 minutes before using.

Makes enough for 2 - 3 lbs.
*
Basic Deep Frying Batter*

This batter is one of the better ones for deep frying. It stays crisp.
1 cup Flour
1/2 tsp Cornstarch
1/2 tsp Baking soda
1 tsp Baking powder
1 cup Water - Sometimes up to 1/3 more as needed

Mix well and use. If you are adventurous, season the batter to your taste.

*Easy Beer Batter*

1 cup Pancake Mix

3/4 cup Beer - Your choice

Stir beer into pancake mix until just blended.

Makes enough for about 2 lbs.

*Tempura Batter #1*

1 1/2 cups Flat Beer - Your choice
1 tbsp Cooking oil
2 Eggs Separated
1 cup Flour
1 tsp Salt

Beat egg yolks, add oil and beer; mix well. Add flour and salt and mix until smooth.
Refrigerate for a minimum of 3 hours.
When ready to use the batter, fold in stiffly beaten egg whites.
Dip fish in batter and deep fry till golden brown on both sides.

*Tempura Batter no.2*

1 cup Ice Water
1 large Egg
1/2 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp Baking Soda
2 cups & 2 Tbsp flour unsifted

Beat egg, water, salt, and soda together slightly Add 1 cup flour and stir until the flour is just moistened. 
Add the remaining 2 tbsp of flour and do not stir it in.
Batter should be lumpy. Keep it cold by placing the mixing bowl in a bowl of ice.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

nice job Bob ,


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gonna pick one and try tomorrow night on some "freshly frozen" catfish, thanks.


----------

